
Is OOP dead? Not by a long shot - mitchpron
http://techbeacon.com/object-oriented-programming-dead-not-long-shot
======
fbreduc
objects are just a feature of FP, pure object oriented programming just seems
like the next buzzword OOP people are good at making; I for one would love to
put "experience in POOP" on my resume.

